# Rcmix3D Sense 3.5 Rom - Vivow Edition



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

It's over there.... But it's the best sense 3.5 ROM i've ever used

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1336336


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

no sense rom has pulled me away from aosp yet. i have used bamf's and a HD one on mikmik but i always come back to liquid.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> no sense rom has pulled me away from aosp yet. i have used bamf's and a HD one on mikmik but i always come back to liquid.


I can see that, but this is worth a shot. I have had zero lag or issues and the animations aren't all jacked up like the HD rom.


----------



## Evileyefox (Jul 1, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> no sense rom has pulled me away from aosp yet. i have used bamf's and a HD one on mikmik but i always come back to liquid.


Amen.


----------

